# Was de uitrusting in de staat zoals ontworpen en geplaasts???



## carlberto

Please I need help with this sentence. What does it mean? I speak no Dutch at all!
Was de uitrusting in de staat zoals ontworpen en geplaasts???
It appears in the context of work-related accidents.
Thanks!


----------



## sound shift

Hello, carlberto,

"Geplaasts" looks like a mis-spelling. Could you please check this?


----------



## carlberto

Yes, it's wrongly spelled. Sorry. It's "geplaatst".


----------



## Baunilha

carlberto said:


> Please I need help with this sentence. What does it mean? I speak no Dutch at all!
> Was de uitrusting in de staat zoals ontworpen en geplaasts???
> It appears in the context of work-related accidents.
> Thanks!


 
It isn't a very clear sentence .
Don't know what it suppose to mean, but something like

de uitrusting in de staat
"El material en el estado..."

zoals ontworpen
"como se ha trazado/diseñado"

en geplaatst?
"y colocado"

Conclusion: It's a horrible sentence and has no meaning...


----------



## Suehil

Basically it means 'Was the equipment in its original condition?'  (The way it was designed and installed)


----------



## sound shift

_Was the equipment in its original condition and location_? ("Geplaatst" refers to location.)


----------



## Baunilha

That's what you make of it,
but it's not what was written in Dutch.


----------



## carlberto

Thanks! you've been really really helpful


----------

